# hyperterminal en celular



## d4n13l4 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola
queria saber como puedo crear de manera simple, un ejemplo seria genial, un programa para el celular que las haga de hyperterminal
ya que quiero conectarme con un modulo bluetooth a un pic usando el bluetooth del celu asi como se hace tipicamente con el pc pero usando un celular pero me dijeron que necesitaba un programa de este estilo y hasta ahora googleando no he encontrado mucho
si alguien sabe o tiene alguna idea se agradece


----------



## djxero (Ago 2, 2010)

de manera simple olvidalo  .
debieras empezar por aprender java2me(programacion de aplicaciones para celus)
casi todos celulares soportan java
saludos..


----------



## Ferny (Ago 2, 2010)

Depende del móvil que uses, yo por ejemplo en un nokia 5800 instalé el intérprete de python (pys60 creo que se llama) y he hecho algunos programas con él, manejando la pantalla táctil, el acelerómetro y las comunicaciones bluetooth, y controlando electrónica externa con él. Hay bastante información en la red incluidas API que facilitan bastante el manejo de cada cosa del móvil. Hasta entonces nunca había programado en python y me pareció un lenguaje bastante amigable y relativamente fácil de aprender, por si te animas XD

Un saludo


----------



## djxero (Ago 2, 2010)

A que genial  ,dificil que pueda instalar  en mi sansung star  un interprete.
y que tal programacion  se hace mas simple  que java2me.
saludossss....


----------



## Ferny (Ago 2, 2010)

Puedes darle un vistazo a los archivos que adjunto, son unas clases para manejar el acelerómetro y el bluetooth del nokia 5800 (quizá funcione en otros móviles), también un módulo para cálculos de CRC CCITT.

El programa principal "llama" a su vez a estos módulos. Básicamente leo la pantalla táctil y la información del acelerómetro, y la mando via bluetooth hacia fuera, concretamente a un módulo bluesmirf (conversor bluetooth <-> serie), luego recibo información desde fuera y la muestro también por la pantalla.

Un saludo


----------



## d4n13l4 (Ago 2, 2010)

el 5800 es con symbian? o java?


----------



## Ferny (Ago 3, 2010)

Es Symbian S60 5ª edición, si mal no recuerdo


----------



## d4n13l4 (Ago 3, 2010)

ah mi celu tb es symbian, es que necesito tener algo asi como el hyperterminal en el celular para conectarme a un modulo bluetooth para crear la conexion y esas cosas.
tu programa "llama" me serviria?


----------



## Gersoft (Sep 14, 2010)

Ferny dijo:


> Puedes darle un vistazo a los archivos que adjunto, son unas clases para manejar el acelerómetro y el bluetooth del nokia 5800 (quizá funcione en otros móviles), también un módulo para cálculos de CRC CCITT.
> 
> El programa principal "llama" a su vez a estos módulos. Básicamente leo la pantalla táctil y la información del acelerómetro, y la mando via bluetooth hacia fuera, concretamente a un módulo bluesmirf (conversor bluetooth <-> serie), luego recibo información desde fuera y la muestro también por la pantalla.
> 
> Un saludo



Que tal Ferny buen dia, al igual que tu tengo un 5800 y un modulo Bluesmirf conectado a un pic necesito enviar y recibir datos, no se programar en Python espero me puedas recomendar algun manual, me puedo conectar al modulo pero solo desde la consola Bluetooth del Python, necesito de tu ayuda, cualquier informacion que me puedas facilitar te lo agradeceria.

Espero tu respuesta.
Gracias!


----------



## Ferny (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola

Yo nunca había programado en python hasta esto, y no fue difícil, una vez le coges el truco a la sintaxis... De los enlaces que usé conservo estos dos:

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Python/2D/Catalog2D.htm
http://www.mobilenin.com/pys60/menu.htm

Especialmente este segundo está orientado a móviles, así que ahí encontrarás bastante información y ejemplos de uso... Luego claro está, practicar y practicar. Cuando no sepas para qué sirve una función, una búsqueda en google te suele dar la solución casi siempre, hay bastante información al respecto.

Suerte


----------



## Gersoft (Sep 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias Ferny esta excelente la información!

Saludos!


----------



## Epsilon741 (Abr 30, 2012)

Buenas Ferny,

El programa de python para móviles ya lo tengo descargado.

¿podrías indicarme *cuál es el "correspondiente programa para ordenador"? ¿CPython? ¿Jython? ¿otro?*
http://www.python.org/download/ (aquí salen muchos distintos)

Muchísimas gracias.


----------

